# New Merlin Agilis



## justin_hop (Jun 3, 2005)

*Merlin Agilis advice*

I bought a Merlin Agilis about a week ago. It is a 2002 model with 2002 Ultegra drive train and 2005 Ksyrium Sls. For starters let me say that I have loved riding this bike. I raced on it this weekend and was extremely pleased with the way it handled. I do have a few questions that maybe someone on this forum would be kind enough to help me out with. For starters, the headset seems to be really tricky. I can't seem to tighten it properly. It is either loose where I feel like there is play or it is too tight where the steering is noticably stiff. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I took it to a mechanic who said he fixed it and it was fine for a few days but now seems to be too tight again!!?? Any advice would be much appreciated. Secondly, and obviously less importantly, I am going to get a frame pump to fit on this bike but am wondering if one can be installed under the top tube. It seems that there is very little of the head tube between the bottom of the top tube and the top of the down tube. There is around 3/4" of head tube. I want a frame pump because I'm rather tired of those mini pumps and don't feel like using CO2 for every ride, but I have never owned a frame pump and am wondering how one would fit on my frame. Any thoughts?


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

I am scratching my head why would want a frame pump? Probably is too little clearance at headtube where would create a gap, plus sloping top tube would also misallign the designed pressure points for attaching the pump. Had both frame pump and mini pump. Both had problems pumping above 80psi - so could never replace primary floor pump. Got rid of the mini when kept hitting it and eventually broke the mounting bracket.

Solution - Floor pump kept in trunk of car and make sure at 115 or so before every ride. Carried CO2 + extra tube for past 2 years and never had to use them - other than offering to a fellow cyclist. Riding Verdestein Fortenza , not particurally know for flat resistance like the thick/heavy Armadillos.

The other advantage of a floor pump in the trunk, I have pulled over and assisted other cyclist. Were they ever surprised when I had a pump for presta valves.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*I have heard of this...*

Call Merlin and they should send out replacement bearings to you. There was a problem in the past with the bearings on Litespeeds and Merlins.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ibhim said:


> I am scratching my head why would want a frame pump?


you've never had a Zefal HPX then. I can get to 100PSI easy unlike any mini pump I've used.


----------

